# Nektar Keyboard Damaged.... New controller search



## charmcitymusic (Oct 7, 2019)

Hey Everyone:

I've had the Nektar TA 61 for three weeks. I unplug the usb cable (cleaning studio). and part the usb socket (via the keyboard) just fell out. So I can either return this keyboard and get a new one or get my money back and put this money toward a Komplete Kontrol S61 mk2. I do use Komplete, but then again I like the integration that Nektar has with my main DAW Studio One. Any suggestions? Sorta stuck...


----------



## KallumS (Oct 8, 2019)

I've got a Komplete S61 mk1 which I thought would be the ultimate controller but I'm going to sell it. I find the Komplete Kontrol program clunky and a pain to use. Funnily enough I've just got a Nektar LX88+ which I'm enjoying much more.


----------

